# Potential New Outbacker Here



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

As I am doing my research for a my first camper, I thought I found just the right camper and then I see something else. This has happened a couple of times now. I thought I was done when I found the Rockwood Roo 25RS, then I find the OB 25RSS. I came across this site from another forum, RV.net. Same floor plan, but there are things that we definately like better. The Rockwood Roo loaded was about 17,000 from RVW in Ohio and the OB is 17,100 (ebay) from Lakeshore so the price is about the same, but it is the little things that have caught my eye. The enclosed heated underbelly, molded acrylic sink, the large storage door are just a few. Does anybody have any pics of this plan or any opinions that would be helpful. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hello Dupper action

Welcome to Outbackers!
You will get loads of great information here, just wait for everyone to get started







We will all agree that once you fall for an Outback, you do not need to look any further. Have you seen one in person yet? Pictures don't do them justice, but click below for photos and floor plan.








Dawn

http://lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/produc...m?productid=112


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dupper to the site the 25RSS is a nice model
I'm sure someone will post pics of their 25RSS for you
You can also check out the gallery there may be some in there as well

Don


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, looks like a great site. I am sure I will get lots of great info here.

Have not seen one in person yet. There is a dealer about a hop, skip, and a jump away. Probably going to go see an OB in person within the next week. I do not think they have the 25rss in stock, but I will still get to see the OB in person. Looking forward to any and all comments.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dupper,

First of all, welcome to Outbackers.com. You'll really enjoy this forum.

Second, let me recommend one simple thing to you........BUY AN OUTBACK!

Forget about the other brands. The Outback is really want you want anyway, right?

So, go for it!

Have a great time picking out the one you want.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

I can't wait to hear what you have to say after you see one in person.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Joe,

Welome......

Let me just point one thing out. The underbelly is not directly heated. It has radiant heat provided when the HVAC system is running. However, there is no seperate heater for the underbelly. I just wanted to clarify that.

The brochure can be a little misleading. However, I love my Outback......So much, I have now owned 2.

Good luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Having owned two popups (one Jayco, which is an excellent brand) and a 28 foot Layton TT before buying the Outback, I can say unequivocally that the Outback is the best bang for the buck. We are more than happy with ours and I highly recommend it to anyone. I wish you all the best in your search.

And the thing that sold me on the Outback was that first step inside the door.







So, after your visit to the Outback I'm sure you'll be posting telling us that you put money down and you're just waiting for the paperwork to clear.









Scott

P.S. There's no comparison between the Rockwood and the Outback. Outback blows them away.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dupper, welcome to the site. I also looked at the Rockwood's but glad I chose the Outback. It's well made and looks great. I have the 25RSS and really like it. It's perfect for our family. The kids have their bunks and we have the sofa slide that opens up the middle nicely. I'll check my gallery to see if I have pictures of the inside to post. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Joe,

Welcome!

As others have said - you've just got to see it! Where are you? Anywhere in the N'East? If so, our "Puff" can certainly be available for your viewing pleasure!!!

We bought last Fall after several months of looking at everything we could find and - like you - we thought "we found it" and then we'd see another...and another...and another. Funny thing was, we realized (eventually) that we wer comparing every trailer we saw to the very first one we'd walked into. Once we realized that - it was down to 2. And once we realized that we were STILL comparing "the other" brand (lovingly referred to around these parts as an "SOB" - Some Other Brand) we came to our senses, found this site (asked lots of questions and were as impressed with these folks as we were with the TT), stopped the madness, and bought the Outback....yes, it was the 1st one we'd seen so very many 'viewings" before...and have NEVER looked back. Not only does the Outback stand tall next to all the others but, with this site, we also get the unparrallelled benefits of an enormous amount of information, support, humor, and friendship. Its good to look at all the others...that way you'll know how much more you're getting for your money when you finally decide on your Outback!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Dupper!!!

I'm sure you'll get quite a few responses telling you to buy the Outback!!!

Welcome and Good Luck on your new TT purchase(hopefully the OB!)

C-Mac


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Well so far the OB is tops on my list and my wife really likes some of the touches they add. I live in O'Fallon, MO, just outside of St. Louis. When I do go look through one, I will most certainly post my thoughts and opinions.

I called my local dealer and I was asking about prices and he that with dealers up in MI make it hard to compete and with doing warrenty work. So that is the same as any other dealer that sells other brands.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Dupper,

Welcome! We own a 25RSS and just got it the end of last year. We were kind of like you, we kept looking, but everything was too heavy for our 1500 truck. We had seen the Outback at RV Shows and thought it looked pretty neat, but never went beyond that, we were looking at 5th wheels. When we finally came down to "reality" and realized we would have to shell out more bucks than we could afford for a new truck and 5th wheel, we started thinking about what our truck could pull. We went to an Outback dealer, looked inside, really liked what we saw and bought it that day!

I wasn't a camper before last year (my husband was), but it has been fairly easy and fun. We just love ours and are so glad we jumped in before our boys grow up and go away to college (we are getting really close on that!) I know this was long, but we just wanted you to know as "newbies", we are really glad we got the Outback!

By the way, I see you're from O'Fallon. We are in SW Missouri, and I "hear tell" there's gonna be a 2007 Outbackers Rally next year from June 22 through July 1, 2007 and it's in Branson!







So get your Outback and join us other Outbackers for some fun! You can stay all or part of that time. It will be at ABC Campground in Branson! Jed and Granny will be expecing y'uns!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Dupper!

My DW and I did the same as you. We looked at a lot of campers.

We first thought we would like to get one of the low boy campers like a Trail Manor. But when we got inside one, I saw all those gaskets and weather strips and knew it would be a major maintenance problem. So we crossed off that idea.

Our next thought was to get a hybrid. We looked at several manufacturers but liked the Kodiak Scamper the best. Then we visited a RV show in Ft. Pierce. Our model Kodiak was there. The weather was also terrible. Wind was blowing about 20-25 mph. When we got into the Kodiak the tent ends were flapping like a flag and the center support would not sta up. Cross off the hybrid.

While at the show, we saw a queen bed hard slide and liked it. I forget the manufacturer, but it wasn't an Outback. We knew that was what we wanted, but did not like the price on that model.

Back to the house and start researching queen bed hard slides. That's about the time I found Outbackers.com. With the information I gleaned from this forum, I knew an Outback was what we wanted.

We found a dealer not far from us. Went to see them and as luck would have it, they had a 21RS in stock. We made the deal that day and have been loving our camper ever since.

There are many manufacturers of campers available. They come in all sizes ad configuirations. But the features of the Outback and the generally very good quality are what sold us.

Good luck with your search!

Dan


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

So I was able to make it up to my local OB dealer on Saturday morning. The OB was already tops on my list and if it wasn't already it would be now, my trip in person confirmed that. Now I just get to wait until the RV show in the Edward Jones Dome some time after January to sign the papers. Unless we are just bowled over at the Fall show the weekend after Labor day in the St Louis Mill parking lot.

It looks like I will become an official member of the OB family unless the DW doesn't like something. She just has to get in it and she will see the difference.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Unless you're waiting until the shows for another reason, good pricing can be had with a little research and negotiating. Some "show" prices can be very misleading.


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

No, waiting for other reasons, trust me if it could be now, it would be in front of the house right now. We rehab houses on the side and our latest project that is up for sale now, turned out to be more of an expense than what we had planned.

As far as pricing goes, I am going to go armed with the prices from Lakeshore as a starting point. It will probably be from www.morervs.com or one of their eBay listings.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gee, I'm not sure how I missed you, but...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Dupper!* action 
I'm glad to see you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank PDX Doug, I now am complete.
















I can't wait to see a 25RSS in person. I looked through the 28RSDS. If you move the wardobe by the front door and switch places with the couch and dinette, it looks pretty much the same. I really like it.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

We looked at travel trailers for many years, off & on, while we owned our older Class A. Went to quite a few shows and a handful of dealers looking at various models. We always kept gravitating towards the Outback. We finally sold our Class A last May, bought the 21RS about a month later, and we absolutly love this thing.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dupper said:


> Thank PDX Doug, I now am complete.


I like this guy.









Wish I had some good inside shots for you. I only have shots of the family inside that don't show much else. I'll try to take some this weekend for you.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site Dupper. I am still fairly new here, so when I have a question, this is where I go now. You will learn so much from real owners, not salespeople. Great job seasoned Outbackers!








The welcoming is the best part!

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Hope things work out and you join the Outbacker.com owners club...


----------

